# My “Yet to be Named” HO scale model railroad layout.



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

Welp, I finally decided to proceed with building my first ever layout, after debating whether or not I should proceed with this hobby for over 10+ years. As documented in previous posts, I’m not the most patient nor artistic person in the world, not to mention my ADD doesn’t help. Despite all of that, I said “screw it”, and finally proceeded.

My first struggle was actually putting a track plan together, which led to a lot of frustration. I didn’t want to have something too big and overwhelming and I was focused on doing a 4x9 layout. I had track idea in my head but couldn’t put it together in SCARM and part of the reason was being stuck on the 4x9 size. I didn’t want to continue to be stuck in neutral, therefore I decided to ask for help. After seeing that @CTValleyRR has put together plans for his clients, I decided to reach out to him. We talked about my _vision _and he was able to put something together that was exactly what I was looking for.

Here is what the layout looks like and is a fantastic starting point for me. I’ll be adding more to this as I go but this is a perfect start for me.










Now my railroad isn’t going to be a prototype, nor will it follow the “rules” that some folks have. It’s my railroad, my rules. I’m a big fan of the 1940’s/1950’s era as whole and especially love EMD F unit series. Therefore my RR will be running these in both passenger and freight operations. About 3 or 4 years ago, I did buy a Santa Fe F3 A/B Santa Fe locomotives but have yet to take them out of the package, which has irked me for years. Hence why I finally decided to do this.

Over the past two weekends, I gathered the materials and built the modular benchwork, which consists of 3-2x4 sections, 1-2x6 section and 1-2x8 section. While the layout design above shows an angle on the left side, I decided to do a true 2x4 section instead. The legs have furniture levelers installed as well.

Benchwork was finished yesterday


















Today, I got the 2” foam baseboard cut to size and put it on top. It’s not secured yet as I need to install carriage bolts to secure the modules together but I wanted to see how it looks.



























As I work through this, I’ll be sure to post my progress.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Excellent start, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

radious looks tight on left side?


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> radious looks tight on left side?


Radius is 18” and will be fine.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good!



Burbs said:


> It’s my railroad, my rules.


First and always!



Burbs said:


> Radius is 18” and will be fine.


Yep. Because...



Burbs said:


> I’m a big fan of the 1940’s/1950’s era as whole


Stay away from steamers with ten drivers and six axle diesels and everything will be fine.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice looking beanchwork and a good track plan as well.
A very good start indeed.

Magic


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Third photo shows the layout away from the long wall. You might want to keep it that way for access.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That plan looks very good.
Perhaps one more short "industrial spur" over on the right side, to add a little more "operational variety"...? Even just a "team track"? (public delivery track with platform for unloading)

As another poster mentioned, make sure you have enough space "on the left side" to get all the way "back there" if necessary. Same for the right side.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

It looks awesome !


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

The way I have the layout setup will allow me access on all sides. It’s kind of hard to tell from the photos but it is pulled away from both walls.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Burbs said:


> The way I have the layout setup will allow me access on all sides. It’s kind of hard to tell from the photos but it is pulled away from both walls.


I like the plan and I think it will serve you well.
Mike


----------



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty sure 18r track will be just fine for most 6 axle diesels. My KATO track is 19.25r, but my MTH SD70ACe and Scale train ET44s all say they work on 18r, and do just fine on the 19.25r.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice design, I like that you've put in opposing sidings and a switch back, making for interesting operations.

18" radius is just fine, you'd be surprised what size motive power can make those turns. Besides, most of us realistically have little more than branch lines, and should power down accordingly.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Layout looks great.
The center isle is pretty narrow. Any chance to increase the back section by a foot? I made some isles that size and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great summation post! 
Hit the tri fecta right there good sir.


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

thysell said:


> Layout looks great.
> The center isle is pretty narrow. Any chance to increase the back section by a foot? I made some isles that size and have regretted it ever since.


It is a little narrow but the photos make it look tight but it really isn’t that bad to maneuver inside there.


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am sure you will enjoy the layout. I would caution that you consider cross bracing for the legs. Time may do things you never expect. Glenn


----------

